# Neuling im Brandungsangeln



## warenandi (20. November 2016)

Moin und ein Liebes Hallo.
Nun endlich hab ich es geschafft und mich dazu entschieden mich ein wenig dem Brandungsangeln zu widmen. 
Fragen wie -welche Rute, welche Rolle, welche Schnur, etc.- haben sich geklärt. Da ist mittlerweile alles wichtige vorhanden.
Nun stellt sich mir die alles entscheidende Frage,..........
Wo?????!!!!!!?????
Ich möchte gerne auf Rügen so etwa max. 4-5 mal im Jahr ein wenig Platte angeln und wenn  der ein oder andere Dorsch dabei ist, hab ich sicherlich auch nichts dagegen.
Als absoluter Neuling in dieser Angelei möchte ich natürlich nicht gleich in sämtliche Steinpackungen meine Montagen werfen.
Wo auf Rügen kann man denn mal in aller Ruhe den Platten nachstellen?
Kann mir da jemand helfen?
Beste Grüße.


----------



## warenandi (21. November 2016)

*AW: Neuling im Brandungsangeln*

Das hört sich doch bestens an. Vielen Dank dir.:m


----------



## warenandi (22. November 2016)

*AW: Neuling im Brandungsangeln*

Eins muss ich noch wissen.
Wenn erstmal nichts beisst, wie lange sollte man seine Montage im Wasser lassen bis man mal nachschaut?|kopfkrat


----------



## Keyless (22. November 2016)

*AW: Neuling im Brandungsangeln*

Also eine lang andere kurz geworfen, nach ca.20min mal schauen-Haken blank(Krabben etc.). Wenn Watti nicht durch den Wurf vom Haken befördert wurde, kannst die Montagen auch wesentlich länger liegen lassen/schadet nicht(wie gesagt nur ohne Krabben!).
Ansonsten mal so alle 10min-so nichts läuft die Montage ein paar Meter einholen(eventuell Fisch überworfen etc.), wenn kein Fisch da ist hilft auch das nichts-weisst du spätestens wenn die vor deinen Füssen liegt:q.
 Gruss Ulf


----------

